# My Video Shoot! Kristina Vassilieva - Fitvids.co.uk - Trailer



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

This isn't a competition or event but thought this might be the best section to post this in... here's a recent video I shot for FitVids, thought I'd share!


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Noice.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Sweet jesus


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Looking f'n awesome dude, you're gonna smash your competition!!! Great vid


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks guys!!  x


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

wow :thumb:


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Such great talent. Will you marry me?


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Kristina said:


> This isn't a competition or event but thought this might be the best section to post this in... here's a recent video I shot for FitVids, thought I'd share!


hard work and dedication pays off


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

@Kristina

Just noticed you trained with a ring on, are you not worried about damaging it?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Kristina said:


> This isn't a competition or event but thought this might be the best section to post this in... here's a recent video I shot for FitVids, thought I'd share!


Looking fantastic, Kristina.

Is it just me though, or does your ring jump fingers at about 1:13???


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Not bad :w00t:

Great physique, a lot of hard work and dedication right there :thumb:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Wow :001_tt2:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jaysus


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Looking like all that hard work is paying off.... :thumbup1:


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

cool.


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Watch as all the guys full of testosterone swarm and try to control themselves :lol:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Yes said:


> @Kristina
> 
> Just noticed you trained with a ring on, are you not worried about damaging it?


I have a huge collection of very cheap rings for 'every day wear', which are not dear to me and I specifically buy them so that I can train and do everything in them without worrying about them. I wear them until they are 'ruined' or look shoddy (scratched and damaged etc).. so I thrown them away without feeling sorry.

I have a few very special, expensive rings and a beautiful diamond ring that I always keep stored away and wear when I have a reason to wear them. Those will always stay in top condition (and if I was married, of course I wouldn't wear any engagement or wedding rings when training).


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I remember before you'd decided to compete and you said about my abs.......yours put mine to shame lol looking fantastic.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Looking amazing. Well done.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

You look fab. You certainly have worked very hard to achieve your aim and I respect and admire that.

and now I'm stepping away from the rice cake I was about to scoff..........baaaad rice cake! lol


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

Wheyman said:


> Sweet jesus


this


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> Looking fantastic, Kristina.
> 
> Is it just me though, or does your ring jump fingers at about 1:13???


Haha nope I have a ring on each finger.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

@Kristina is going places in the fitness industry, I'd bet a lot of spondoolies on that :thumbup1:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

ddddn said:


> Do you have a journal with what your diet and training look like?


Nope unfortunately I don't.. I wish I could but in all honesty I tend to be really busy and have many different jobs and projects that I'm involved in... so I just wouldn't be able to commit to keeping it updated and don't really fancy having something else to "keep on top of" if that makes sense...

I normally post things like that on my instagram or Facebook page.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I remember before you'd decided to compete and you said about my abs.......yours put mine to shame lol looking fantastic.


Eeeeeee thank you - been trying to work on those hahah... they're getting there!!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

I said:


> @Kristina is going places in the fitness industry' date= I'd bet a lot of spondoolies on that 1:


Wow thank you! I hope so..!


----------



## renegade79 (Jul 23, 2014)

phew...


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Awful awful video. Seriously guys...after the like...12th....15th time watching, it gets really tedious. 

Needs more squat.

I am very jealous of the weighted pull ups.

I'm going to lie down for a bit now.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Quinn92 said:


> Watch as all the guys full of testosterone swarm and try to control themselves :lol:


How on earth are we supposed to control ourselves after that onslaught :drool:

Srs though well done kristina you look amazing :thumb:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

@Kristina send this video to USN I am sure Karl will get back to you this time


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

My wrist hurts........


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

ddddn said:


> Do you have a journal with what your diet and training look like?


and 'supplementation'

look amazing though OP


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Impressive form on the pull ups.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

For some reason, you keep popping up as a suggested friend on my facebook so already saw this. Looking good though! :thumbup1:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Great muscular physique without losing any femininity, look bloody awesome @Kristina, fantastic work!!!!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

zak007 said:


> For some reason, you keep popping up as a suggested friend on my facebook so already saw this. Looking good though! :thumbup1:


yeah sure lol stalker


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Kristina said:


> This isn't a competition or event but thought this might be the best section to post this in... here's a recent video I shot for FitVids, thought I'd share!


This saved me going on porn hub later, thanks


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

AlQaholic said:


>


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> and 'supplementation'
> 
> look amazing though OP


 @Kristina looking fantastic!

saw your pics on instagram yesterday, you don't follow me back though 

Out of interest are you "natty" or actually natty? The missus was curious as you seem to have transformed in the last year.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Kristina said:


> This isn't a competition or event but thought this might be the best section to post this in... here's a recent video I shot for FitVids, thought I'd share!


Looking awesome.

Flower showed me a pic of you on Facebook yesterday (which didn't leave much to the imagination!), was that from the same shoot?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> @Kristina looking fantastic!
> 
> saw your pics on instagram yesterday, you don't follow me back though
> 
> Out of interest are you "natty" or actually natty? The missus was curious as you seem to have transformed in the last year.


Im pretty sure Kristina mentioned Creatine before


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> @Kristina looking fantastic!
> 
> saw your pics on instagram yesterday, you don't follow me back though
> 
> Out of interest are you "natty" or actually natty? The missus was curious as you seem to have transformed in the last year.


Thanks!!  What's your insta??

.. and yep.. despite the fact that most people are always accusing me of gear, yes I'm natty and the only thing that has "drastically" changed is the fact that I've actually dieted down to contest condition for the first time in my life over the past 4 months...


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> and 'supplementation'
> 
> look amazing though OP


Awwwww aren't you quite the comedian... well done... that was really witty that was!!!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Kristina said:


> Thanks!!  What's your insta??
> 
> .. and yep.. despite the fact that most people are always accusing me of gear, yes I'm natty and the only thing that has "drastically" changed is the fact that I've actually dieted down to contest condition for the first time in my life over the past 4 months...


 @FlunkyTurtle

I believe you as tbh, you have no reason to lie on a forum full of gear heads!

Glad the contest prep has gone so well, my other half struggles as she has an eating disorder which she has to fight. How much weight have you actually dropped now?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Looking awesome.
> 
> Flower showed me a pic of you on Facebook yesterday (which didn't leave much to the imagination!), was that from the same shoot?


Nope that was a different shoot. Have some eeeeepic stuff I can't wait to share from that one...! Most people on here aren't mature enough to appreciate that stuff though haha..


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

supercool vid

looking badass


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Kristina said:


> Nope that was a different shoot. Have some eeeeepic stuff I can't wait to share from that one...! *Most people on here aren't mature enough to appreciate that stuff though haha..*


Yeah, i'd have to agree with you on that. :laugh:


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Kristina said:


> Nope that was a different shoot. Have some eeeeepic stuff I can't wait to share from that one...! Most people on here aren't mature enough to appreciate that stuff though haha..


Think you need to tell us your Facebook


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kristina said:


> Nope that was a different shoot. Have some eeeeepic stuff I can't wait to share from that one...! Most people on here aren't mature enough to appreciate that stuff though haha..


i must admit i zoomed in A LOT :lol:

but you are right although the AL should be mature enough .


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thats some awesome work well done.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> i must admit i zoomed in A LOT :lol:
> 
> but you are right although the AL should be mature enough .


Lol you need to keep focused for your fight


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

8.75/10.

Good stuff, would potentially wife.

How old are you out of interest?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> Lol you need to keep focused for your fight


i have something inside that i need to get out ...

:whistling:


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

Small on screen time for legs and glutes.

I hope in better luck next time


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Nope that was a different shoot. Have some eeeeepic stuff I can't wait to share from that one...! Most people on here aren't mature enough to appreciate that stuff though haha..


Agree, best just to pm


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

Now that's abs Ellie Goulding.

Looking amazing Kristina. :wub:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Kristina said:


> Awwwww aren't you quite the comedian... well done... that was really witty that was!!!


schucks, i try.

regardless, very impressive transformation, natty or not. Getting accused of being enhanced is something the best have to endure. much better than i've achieved in the past year and i'm definitely not natty

I wouldn't want to disregard your achievements as it's still one of the best female physiques i've seen. muscular and feminine, your training advice is normally spot on too


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> @FlunkyTurtle
> 
> I believe you as tbh, you have no reason to lie on a forum full of gear heads!
> 
> Glad the contest prep has gone so well, my other half struggles as she has an eating disorder which she has to fight. How much weight have you actually dropped now?


I can totally relate to the eating disorder - it's possible, she needs to stay strong and get over the toughest challenge mentally... once the physical changes are rolling, it will eventually become even more motivating for her to keep fighting. I hope it goes well and if she ever needs someone to talk to, I'm always happy to help. 

PS - you're spot on; I have no doubt that if I were to ever be fortunate enough to get to a stage where I'm competing up against the top pros in the industry... well, sure - absolutely no shadow of a doubt I would be open minded about gear etc.. but I'm nowhere near anything that justifies it for me... and on a side note, my sponsorship would pose absolutely no issues speaking openly about gear either haha (for those who always bring that into debate)... but anyhooooo...


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Sams said:


> Think you need to tell us your Facebook


Haha... ahhhh it's pretty easy to find but it's no secret; I'm totally open to connecting with peeps on social media! My facebook is https://www.facebook.com/vassilieva and https://www.facebook.com/kvfitness. :thumb:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Jalex said:


> 8.75/10.
> 
> Good stuff, would potentially wife.
> 
> How old are you out of interest?


13...


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

alekan said:


> Small on screen time for legs and glutes.
> 
> I hope in better luck next time


It's a trailer..


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I believe you as tbh, you have no reason to lie on a forum full of gear heads!


If I used my real name on this forum and wanted to compete / work in the fitness industry I would lie through my teeth.

That is not an accusation, but I must admit to having some slight incredulity.

Please take that as a compliment, Kristina, because your achievements are excellent.


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

Kristina said:


> This isn't a competition or event but thought this might be the best section to post this in... here's a recent video I shot for FitVids, thought I'd share!


That's a Wow factor for me...Very beautiful too :thumb:


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> yeah sure lol stalker


It's actually been like that for a while, pretty weird if you ask me as their's no direct marketing link between here and facebook


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Looking in great condition


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Kristina said:


> This isn't a competition or event but thought this might be the best section to post this in... here's a recent video I shot for FitVids, thought I'd share!


Good work there Kristina you're in top condition keep up the good work


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

This is why Russian girls are sexy & badass as f*** lol. :lol: amazing conditioning, you actually look a lot like a mate of mine, if she trained, ha. overall just fcuking wow :wub: ..... haha! great vid.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

You look amazing! Great work :thumbup1: .

The video will be an inspiration to many.


----------



## CPsteve (Dec 28, 2010)

Looking amazing the kind of girl I'm looking for???????????? lol


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Really, really appreciate all the amazing compliments and words of encouragement, truly made my day!! If it wasn't for UKM, honestly I would have never grown as much confidence as I have to stop procrastinating and just doing stuff; entering my comp and just putting myself out there etc.. so I really owe a huge thank you to you guys on so many levels. :thumbup1:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Gratuitous shot of engagement ring spoils it for me, a man should be able to dream

Just kidding, look great, how longs the journey been so far?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Gratuitous shot of engagement ring spoils it for me, a man should be able to dream
> 
> Just kidding, look great, how longs the journey been so far?


...engagement ring? On the middle finger? Say what? :lol:

Thank you - journey has been pretty interesting to say the least... great learning curve, actually enjoyed it and only ONE thing has been heartbreaking; strength loss on some lifts. Other than that, love it 100%, awesome challenge but really enjoying getting stuck into it and seeing the results drives me so much!


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Verno said:


> How on earth are we supposed to control ourselves after that onslaught :drool:
> 
> Srs though well done kristina you look amazing :thumb:


Sit on your hands and close your eyes...

...worked for about 2 seconds :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow awesome shape


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm a video editor by trade. If you could give me the rushes to have a look at from a purely professional point of view that would be great.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

only joking. you look fantastic. well done.


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

Kristina,you look the way modern woman should look like from 2015 onwards till **** knows,

that skinny look that women do aspire for since the last 30 years is way out of fashion nowadays


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

looking good, keep it up...


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

10/10 wud bang


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

AlQaholic said:


>


Thanks! :lol:


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Kristina said:


> 13...


I see. Well that is a predicament... pm me your number and I'll call you in 3-5 years. ????


----------



## Saksen (Aug 8, 2014)

Very impressive! :rockon:

Is Fitvids.co.uk female content only? If yes, is there a similar page with males?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Abs are absolutely busting through the skin now!! Awesome video. Good luck with the show!


----------



## Tamarama (Mar 14, 2015)

Looking amazing Kristina, good luck with your competition and your career in the fitness industry!


----------

